# Where do you get your yarn?



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

I buy most of my yarn at two of the three LYS here in Wichita, Kansas. We're so fortunate to have them... I just love yarns from Plymouth, Cascade, Classic Elite and Regia... when I can afford it.

I also buy yarn from Hobby Lobby and Michaels. I like the "I Love This Yarn" series of brands as well as Caron's. For socks, the WalkAway sock yarn is excellent for the price.


----------



## Castaway (Jun 6, 2011)

I buy some yarn at Michael's using the weekly 40 percent off coupon in the Sunday paper. I buy lots of yarn at my favorite thrift stores. I have a favorite that always has a bin. I just got 5 new skeins of Lion's cotton ease for almost nothing. They usually charge $1.00 per skein but it was a 30 percent off sale. Brand new. I have also bought yarn from Lion's brand online and from Annie's Attic. Of course online charge shipping. I live in Phoenix and almost all of the lys's are way out in Tempe, Scottsdale, or Mesa. With the price of gas I figure I might as well pay shipping. Plus you know what is in stock. But there is no substitute for seeing and feeling the yarn. I am thinking about using the bus to save on gas. I am retired and on a limited budget. I would trust the online sites that have been in business for a long time. So far, no bad experiences.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Since we do a lot of charity knitting, people donate the yarn or i go to wall mart,michaels,or jo anns. going to try on line soon.jo anns and michaels r exspensive, usually try to buy on sale


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> I buy most of my yarn at two of the three LYS here in Wichita, Kansas. We're so fortunate to have them... I just love yarns from Plymouth, Cascade, Classic Elite and Regia... when I can afford it.
> 
> I also buy yarn from Hobby Lobby and Michaels. I like the "I Love This Yarn" series of brands as well as Caron's. For socks, the WalkAway sock yarn is excellent for the price.


Wow! Three LYS's you are fortunate! There is only one in my area which is a great one-The Cornwall Yarn Shop. The people are always so helpful and they are very knowledgable. I love going there!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I buy most of my yarn at the local Five & Dime. They've always got a great selection, and will order if you can't find a color you want. There are a couple LYS's a short drive away, but I try to limit my visits unless I'm looking for something specific.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I buy mine either at a wool shop or market at a Town 9 miles from me,we have no woolshop here now,we used to have five! but I do go to knitting exhibitions once,sometimes twice a year and stock up.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> I buy mine either at a wool shop or market at a Town 9 miles from me,we have no woolshop here now,we used to have five! but I do go to knitting exhibitions once,sometimes twice a year and stock up.


I find that going to wool and yarn shows are great. The yarns they offer are so beautiful and the selection is fabulous!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


For most of the last year it has been in my local Goodwill.
Not sure why, but there has been lots of skeins of wool, wool blends even alpaca from $1.00-3.00 each from name brand companies.
I am in heavvvven!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I buy my yarn online and also ribbons etc. The nearest LYS is about 6 miles away and I can get better offers online and also free delivery xx


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

alwayss online


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


Rarely buy stuff online.. Mostly local in stores.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

pattycake61 said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?
> ...


I bought a lot of yarn at the Goodwills in Portland ME.. But rarely come across anything locally here at home..They also usually had needles in the bags too..


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I buy my yarn online and also ribbons etc. The nearest LYS is about 6 miles away and I can get better offers online and also free delivery xx


Yes, and many have NO Tax!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

It is easier for me to buy it online, but I love going to Michael's or other stores for yarn


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

The closest yarn store is Ben Franklin which is about 45 minutes away. I do go there and use the 25% coupons. The staff there is very nice and do their best to help but I don't know much about knitting I'm afraid. They are very knowledgeable when it comes to painting and other crafts. I think there is only 3 people on staff and they all paint or sew. They have a great selection of Fabric! 

I also have had really good luck buying from ebay but I am cautious. But that is my main source of wool.

I have bought from redheart.com and have been happy with my purchases. But normally will go to Ben Franklin instead.

The closest Wal-mart is over 100 miles away. And the selection is not very good. Michaels, AC Moore and the such are also over 100 miles away so I don't go there much either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I buy most of my sock yarn online (usually from the US sometimes UK as more choice and mor eresaonable price). But other yarns usually locally, sometimes a LYS but usually Lincraft or Spotlight. I was organising for a swap today and as the lady didn't have a Lincraft nearby I walked there to get something for her. Almost next door is a Spotlight so I popped in just in case. And they had 50% off all yarn. And it finished today so after determining that it was in al stores at least round Adelaide I went back home got the car and headed out to another one. I had some jumpers I wanted to do that needed losts of different colours and had been waiting for cheap yarn to come up. So got enough for 2 jumpers. But this one (unlike my local one) had new Noir which is about the only resonably priced sock yarn I have found here. So 6 more balls of this as well. And now I just want to knit my new yarns rather than finish current WIPs!


----------



## blanfordn (Mar 26, 2012)

Local yarn store. That way I can feel and try the yarn, as well as ask any questions I may have about how best to use a particular yarn and what size needles will work.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I get most of my yarns from several sources online. But, I will also buy from my LYS.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

When Herschner's, Mary Maxim, Joann's and Ice Yarns have sales, I buy their yarn. Closest yarn stores are 75 miles away. If Walmart has what I need at the moment, I buy there. I really do love my Ice Yarns even with the higher shipping, their sale prices are great.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Five and Dime, I haven't heard that in many years. When I was a child we lived right behind the Five and Dime Store and because of that they knew us well and gave my Grandmother free yarn if they only had one skien left and also thread for sewing our cloths. Oh the good old days.


----------



## O.O. (May 16, 2011)

I like to go to LYS, Wal Mart,Joanns, Hobby Lobby, Michaels. I live near the last four. I have to drive quite a ways to the LYS. I also find good deals on yarn at yard sales sometimes.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I buy some of my wool here in Jersey but we only have two wool shops so it is difficult. Most of my yarn I buy from Deramores I love this site and they are sooooo good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

patty1 said:


> Five and Dime, I haven't heard that in many years. When I was a child we lived right behind the Five and Dime Store and because of that they knew us well and gave my Grandmother free yarn if they only had one skien left and also thread for sewing our cloths. Oh the good old days.


I haven't heard that term in years either. It was always meant for the old Ben Franklin store we had on Main st. in Walden, NY. You could get anything there ---and wood floors to boot! But, sadly, like everything else it got taken over by a bigger store (the Thruway Market) and had to close.


----------



## doner (Jan 31, 2011)

What is the best online place to order yarn?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Lately online more than anything, but also AC Moore. Our LYS has not proven to be friendly or helpful.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

doner said:


> What is the best online place to order yarn?


I like 3 places. Webs--http://WWW.YARN.COM and http://WWW.JIMMYBEANSWOOL.COM and http://WWW.YARNMARKET.COM (They had some hard to find yarn I was looking for).


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I just ordered yarn at Jimmy Beans Wool on Thursday and it arrived on Saturday. Wow great shipping. I placed another order yesterday and got a email this am that it had been shipped. Shipping was $4.00 for both orders. I buy at Hobby Lobby and Michaels and Walmart when I can get there. We live about 20 miles from a city so ordeing online even with shipping helps with gas. I check at Goodwill often but have yet to find yarn. Sometimes at dollar stores and have found some great buys. lys is about 10 miles away and have bought very little there as they are not very frindly.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

Where ever I find it-thrift stores, garage sales, and anywhere that sells yarn, if they have what I want.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I have so much yarn I don't EVER EVER need to buy any again. But I will!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hudson said:


> I have so much yarn I don't EVER EVER need to buy any again. But I will!


You and me both!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

I do a lot of my buying on line, we have 2 yarn shops one is within 15 min and the other is a 30 min drive away not very close. But where they have yarn I buy


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

For a long time I shopped Joanne's (coupon in hand, of course)and lately I've been shopping Thrift stores. I've found some amazing deals on yarn - for instance, 13 balls of Reynolds with labels still on from an LYS in the area marked $6.50 each. I bought the whole bag for $6.20. Woot! That was by far my best deal so far, but I've scored some other good deals too, certainly enough to keep me going back.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

On line.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

LYS


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

When I get to travel to the "city" I try to stock up at Michaels, Jo Ann's and the LYS there. I get some great deals from Craftsy online and also shop other online places. I hope to get to a Hobby Lobby next month (an hour drive) but with my son moving away I guess I'll have to shop more online, I really prefer seeing and touching the yarns to make sure it is what I am wanting for the patterns.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I mostly buy from ebay, but have to watch the shipping prices. 

There doesn't seem to be so much wool in thrift shops these days, but there's a little bits and bobs shop far away which sells Stylecraft at £2 for 100g in lovely colours.

But can't get anything more from thrift shops, there's no room anywhere any longer since we had a house remodel...I'm really missing it!

But I am going to investigate Inishowen's tip in another post to find self-striping wool in Poundstretcher (Northern Ireland) - I'll find SOMEWHERE to fit it in. From another post - such good tips you all give here! - maybe I'll put it in the cushions......


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 23, 2011)

I haven't bought any yarn on line. I have three LYS in my immediate area ( < 12 miles from the house), another near my workplace, plus I have Michaels, Jo-Ann, and AC Moore within easy driving. 

While the yarn is more expensive at the local shop, it's convenient enough, and by supporting the LYS, I help to alleviate the common complaint of "Oh, there aren't any LYS around me - I wish there were!".


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

i buy my wool from watt bros in glasgow and aldi also from ebay and go to knitting shows about twice a year


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Our ACMoore here at the NJ Shore has a huge selection of most of the top brand yarns. The Michael's, a short distance away, is also a good source of yarn. Both offer weekly sales and coupons. Our Jo-Ann's, has a somewhat limited selection by comparison. So far, no luck with our local thrift shops but I continue to look for it during every visit. Last week, I found a full set of aluminum crochet hooks...good quality...for $2.00! It's fun to explore.


----------



## doner (Jan 31, 2011)

I am trying to find the right shade of charcoal gray for making a throw. Having trouble finding affordable yarn for one but soft. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm non-discriminating when it comes to yarn purchases I like KnitPicks and Deramores on-line and plan to try a few others. There are many Joannes, Micheals and Hobby Lobby stores near as well as one very nice Walmart. I've had some good luck at Tues. Morning. Always go to a nice yarn store when traveling for a little rememberance. Do go to the LYS's occasionally but can't afford to do much there unless I hit a sale.... Just like anything else, it depends on the project and some savy shopping... and some dumb luck......


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I buy most of my favorite yarns online..for big projects...but my Hancocks has expanded their yarns..and I do pick-up some yarns there for smaller projects. I have to drive over 30 miles to a Micheals now, but i will pick-up red heart super saver yarns at my walmart if i see a color I need...friends and my kids do buy me yarn on their trips...which i adore...one kid bought me some wool yarn in iceland...a few years ago...and i swear it is sooo rough and itchy..I just do not know what I am going to knit with it...just to pick it up and squeeze it is very unpleasant...I keep meaning to make a swatch and felt it..to see if i can use it for slippers or something...


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

I buy my yarn at what ever yarn shop my car happens to stop at ! I am not fussy. I do order from Knit Picks when I want something different.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Online but just bought peaches and cream at Walmart.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Hobby Lobby, Michael's, Walmart and online. We don't have a LYS here anymore, I try to by on sale or use my coupons.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

My LYS . Of course there is always the stash. Have plenty of that.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I buy most of my yarns at local yarn stores. I get my needles on line. I also spin and get my roving online.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

At Michael's or AC Moore with a coupon or when on sale. At Hobby Lobby if I happen to be near one. I love their brand of yarn. At Herrschners also. Just got a package from them yesterday to make Christmas ornamens for charity. I do all charity knitting/crocheting so need to stick with the less expensive yarns.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I find I'm using discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com more often than Joanns or lys. I love this online yarn shop! Everything is discontinued, so marked down, and if I can hood off till Sunday they usually have an extra 15% off sale.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I am fortunate enough to have a LYS with a large variety of yarns. I always try to support her if I can. Her prices are comparable to Wal-mart or Jo-Anns for the most part, plus beautiful yarns for that "special project". Yarn for Ewe in Kennedy NY is the best around.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I buy from Webs and Elann, JoAnns, Michaels and of course hobby Lobby.Some from the LYS. It is so easy to go online (way too easy) and order and get exactly what I want and the color I want at a discounted price. This is my contribution to keeping the postal service in business.


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

Almost ALWAYS buy online where I can get better deals. eBay, KnitPicks, Yarnmarket are my current favs. But have found some other sites through KPers posts that I hope to buy from soon -- like Jimmy Beans and that site that lists estates and overstocks -- forget the name offhand. Just recently discovered my local Tuesday Morning too -- got a nice haul from them a few weeks ago!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I split my buying equally among all 3 mentioned and at other stores like Tuesday Morning and JoAnn's.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I've bought yarn online once, from Red Heart, and had a good experience. I occasionally buy from the LYS (local yarn shop), but most of my yarn now comes from Michael's. I'm knitting shawls and lap blankets for a prayer shawl ministry.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I usually buy at my Walmart which is about 5 min away. Have been thinking of ordering online as I like the sales I have found. I need to plan an bit better on my projects and order while I am working on something to get the yarn so I won't be so anxious to get it and start a new project with it. I need to plan my timing better.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


I order from LionBrand, Patternworks, and Knit Picks primarily. An occasional trip to Hobby Lobby or Michaels, although I never actually buy anything from Michaels, as my Michaels only has generic stuff that I already own, and don't have much yarn to speak of. I sometimes buy buttons at Walmart, but not much else.


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

There are only 2 department stores locally that have yarn and the selection is mainly limited to Rowan yarns. Therefore, I buy most of my yarn on-line. I use a great deal of shetland wool which I order from Jamiesons. I have also found some beautiful yarn on-line on E-bay from people who spin their own yarn from local flocks. I buy my accessories on-line also. 

In the UK, there are hardly any local wool shops now. Up till about 15 years ago, there used to be one on every high street. I think these small shops have been forced out of business by high rents and the lack of interest in knitting.
However, in the last year or two, young people have started to show an inerest and it would be lovely if this grew to a sufficient level to encourage the return of local wool shops.

It seems that there is far more interest in the US than here and you are all very lucky to have local yarn stores.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> shaney63 said:
> 
> 
> > I buy most of my yarn at two of the three LYS here in Wichita, Kansas. We're so fortunate to have them... I just love yarns from Plymouth, Cascade, Classic Elite and Regia... when I can afford it.
> ...


How funny - I just asked you about any yarn shops in the area (from your question about how much do you knit per day) and I see your answer in the next subject question! Thanks! Sedona


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

We have no LYS so my choices are Hobby Lobby and Walmart.
Lately it seems that Walmart does not have much variety, but they do carry more cotton colors than Hobby Lobby.
I have never ordered yarn online, but right now I would like to make the Afternoon Tea shawlette and I am afraid neither of these places will have a good yarn for that. Sock yarn was mentioned but I have never used it and HL does sell it, Would like something like the yarn they showed but at $26, that won't happen.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I buy most of my yarn at Michaels, Hobby Lobby and JoAnn. Rarely I buy it at my LYS either here in Ringgold, GA or at one in Chattanooga, TN. I love the yarn at LYS but it is usually rather expensive. I have on occasion been able to find some yarn at Big Lots, Dollar Tree or Tuesday Morning - but this is rare. Wish I could afford to buy more at LYS.

Oh, yes, also I sometimes buy at Walmart but they don't seem to have quite as much as they used to.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't have a LYS so it's mostly Walmart or A.C.Moore. On a very limited income online is pretty much out of the question unless they have a really good sale without shipping charges. Fortunately my friends at church keep me well supplied for my charity knitting. Edith M


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

doner said:


> What is the best online place to order yarn?


I like WEBS and Knit Picks always has something new that tempts me. I like online buying because there are so many different choices that stores generally do not carry.
As I am reading these posts, there are few others I will try.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Patty said : Five and Dime, I haven't heard that in many years. When I was a child we lived right behind the Five and Dime Store and because of that they knew us well and gave my Grandmother free yarn if they only had one skien left and also thread for sewing our cloths. Oh the good old days.


In Mobile we had 2 wonderful five and dime stores,,,They were so nice, wood floors, a huge room upstairs with a window looking out at the store below. This room had several sofas , places to relax.....

Our movie theatre actually had a cry room with comfortable chairs where moms could sit with babies.....


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Mostly online.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I usually buy Red Heart, or from Knit Pics, though I came into quite a bit from my husbands yarn who passed recently, so that will come into good use, some of it I have donated to the Senior Ctr. The yarn that I using now is Caron ( I don't think they're in business anymore) it's sayelle worsted.


----------



## Angora Lady (Jan 31, 2012)

I make my own yarn. We farm 10 Angora goats (mohair) I spin it dye some and also sell it.


----------



## Angora Lady (Jan 31, 2012)

I am not acquainated with LYS? I live in Wis. If you are ever interested in a special yarn look at my ETSY site. I blend mohair with borderleister and can dye to the color if you desire any. My natural skeins are $12 ec/ 6 or more are $10 each. Dyed yarns are $14 and reduce to $12 with purchase of 6 or more. The yarn is soft and so durable. Nice for a special project.

Clare
Lavender Acres


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Angora Lady said:


> I am not acquainated with LYS? I live in Wis. If you are ever interested in a special yarn look at my ETSY site. I blend mohair with borderleister and can dye to the color if you desire any. My natural skeins are $12 ec/ 6 or more are $10 each. Dyed yarns are $14 and reduce to $12 with purchase of 6 or more. The yarn is soft and so durable. Nice for a special project.
> 
> Clare
> Lavender Acres


What is borderleister? Do you have a website? How many yards do your skeins average?


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I buy my yarn online and also ribbons etc. The nearest LYS is about 6 miles away and I can get better offers online and also free delivery xx


I love reading the posts from folks all over the world. The ones from the UK always catch my eye. (Perhaps because my heritage is English?) 
You spoke of the LYS being 6 miles away. Do you consider that a bit far? Where I live EVERYTHING is over 10 miles away and most things are at least 20 miles. I just find it interesting that we can all be so much alike and still have marked differences on some things. No offense intended please.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Mostly at my LYS, but I also purchase at any place that carries decent yarn, especially if it's on sale.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

Deramores,great yarn and patterns &#9829;


----------



## mary.erdman (Oct 7, 2011)

I usually buy at my local store in Westport ct or drive to New Haven ct to the two stores there. I also rip apart old Handknit sweaters of my own of my families or sweaters from thrift stores. I get the men's sizes and rip away. You have to check for felting in the armpits! It's a pain to rip (especially cashmere) but you find very nice yarn in name brand clothing, like Ralph Loren, etc. My Goodwill never has yarn!


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

At almost 70 and still working full time, I almost all knitting supplies via internet, unless I hear of a sale close by to where I work or live.
Radio is now talking about Knitting Cruises.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I get it in the front yard, lol. Seriously, I do use my own wool from my flock most of the time, but I have a LYS who is very sweet about helping me when I don't want to use handspun (baby clothes, etc). I also buy sock yarn to get the tougher yarn and the pattered yarn. I use synthetic from JoAnn, Michaels, to make things that I know people will wash- I don't want to risk having it felted down to useless.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I buy yarn most anywhere I can! I do frequent Michaels, JoAnn's, Hancock Fabrics, etc. but I also go to our LYS's & I also order online. I really like it when I find good yarns at the Goodwill or other thrift shops. We have a large thrift store that seems to get alot of yarns. I enjoy making scarves out of fun fur & other yarns like that & I almost always am able to find those yarns at the thrift store for about $1/skein. Quite the find. Recently I discovered that there is a Hobby Lobby about 65 miles from us & I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Angora Lady (Jan 31, 2012)

BorderLeister is a type of sheep. Mohair must generally be mixed with some sheep wool to hold it's shape. If you are making a sweater then it won't stretch out of shape. 

I have a site on ETSY: Go under shops: Lavender Acres

Not all of my yarns are posted, d/t the cost of postings.

I have various colors of yarn and natural colors: The yarns for sale at present are 60% mohair and 40% BorderLeister. They are soft and durable. If you want any more information, I'll be happy to stay in contact. Thank you Clare Thornley, Lavender Acres.


----------



## Angora Lady (Jan 31, 2012)

Forgot to add the yardage: each skein is 150 yards. 4 oz. 2 ply sportwt.

Lavender Acres


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

illusionsbydonna said:


> pattycake61 said:
> 
> 
> > marylo12 said:
> ...


OH yes forgot to note.. I have gotten needles galore there too.
Infact I get most of my clothes/shoes there.
All look brand new...some have tags still attached.
Got my Easter outfit there this yr. & got so many compliments.
Not all stores are like this as you know, but mine is not far from a ritzy neighborhood..lol


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


All of the above.


----------



## blanfordn (Mar 26, 2012)

couldn't find Lavender Acres website. Any advice?

[email protected]


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

morningstar said:


> Our ACMoore here at the NJ Shore has a huge selection of most of the top brand yarns. The Michael's, a short distance away, is also a good source of yarn. Both offer weekly sales and coupons. Our Jo-Ann's, has a somewhat limited selection by comparison. So far, no luck with our local thrift shops but I continue to look for it during every visit. Last week, I found a full set of aluminum crochet hooks...good quality...for $2.00! It's fun to explore.


I lived in Toms River until two years ago when we moved here to AZ. I so miss AC Moore! They are only East Coast. Lucky you!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you want a special yarn for a beautiful project, like a shawl, try here:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/BlackSheepDyeworks?ref=top_trail

I bought two skeins for making two shawls for Christmas gifts. They are gorgeous, and I received them quickly. A little pricey, but worth it for that special project. Since the hanks are each over 1000 yds, it actually isn't as expensive as it first appears, since you only have to buy one skein for each projects.
Vicki.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

my great lys and also on line. very little at chain stores, although i do buy some there, as well as accessories. happy knitting. racso


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I buy from my LYS, Joanns, Simply Socks.com and ebay, if I am familiar with the yarn. I will also check out Tuesday Morning for some great deals.


----------



## Abuela (Apr 27, 2011)

I buy yarn where ever I find what I like - and can afford. I have used Walmart, Hobby Lobby, the yarn shop in Paducah, KY (55miles from me so don't get there very often), and have ordered from Lion Brand and Knitpicks. I have also found some good deals at Goodwill.
Abuela


----------



## Tripper (Feb 8, 2012)

I lived North of Lakewood, New Jersey in the 60's. There was a great yarn shop in Point Pleasant, New Jersey and a great one in Toms River. Made my daughter her Christmas dress from there.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I buy lots at Michael's I use alot of donated yarns for prayer shawls and I use a wonderful LYS in Reno for special items, its 40 miles away but Delux Yarn is worth the journey when we need to go to "town".


----------



## rdpence (Mar 1, 2012)

I usually go to the LYS - the one I use most has a nice variety in yarns and prices. I have been pretty pleased and their service is wonderful. I saw someone else posted that online doesn't charge sales tax ... I invite you all to come to Montana ... we don't have sales tax here either!!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

99% of the yarn I buy is used/vintage, either on Ebay or thrift stores. Occasionally I'll buy online (I did buy a large lot, about 7 dozen skeins at the Designer Yarn Warehouse at the end of 2011), but I like using vintage and discontinued yarn. It's hard to justify the cost of new yarn and I live in a very small mountain community so the nearest LYS is 20 miles away.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi MaryLou. I buy most of my yarn through mailorder, because then I'm sure they will have the required number of skeins. Patternworks is one of my favorites, but they have rather severely reduced their catalog. I'm addicted to their Encore blend of 25% wool plus acrylic. It wears like iron wash after wash. That brand is also available from Annie's Attic. Mary Maxim has some unique knit and crochet kits. Another favorite is Lion Brand catalog. As Patternworks is contracting, Lion Brand is expanding. But I also buy yarn at Jo Anns, some at Michael's, and infrequently at Meijers. Bonnie


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i have been going to joann fabrics using my coupons but the knitting warehouse is an on-line website i have been buying yarn lately. e-bay if i get a good bargain, esp. with sock yarn.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

My son and daughter-in-love live on Ringgold! Is there a LYS in the area. I understand that there is one in Chattanooga. She usually buys at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Buy online mostly. Have no lys near me.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Buy online mostly. Have no lys near me.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 20, 2012)

I live in the UK so I buy my wool and accessories from Hobby Craft, its very similar to Michaels which I loved to visit when we were in the states.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

I buy most of my yarn at AC Moore I particularly like working with Caron and Bernnat cause they have really soft yarns


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

pulitz22 said:


> Hi MaryLou. I buy most of my yarn through mailorder, because then I'm sure they will have the required number of skeins. Patternworks is one of my favorites, but they have rather severely reduced their catalog. I'm addicted to their Encore blend of 25% wool plus acrylic. It wears like iron wash after wash. That brand is also available from Annie's Attic. Mary Maxim has some unique knit and crochet kits. Another favorite is Lion Brand catalog. As Patternworks is contracting, Lion Brand is expanding. But I also buy yarn at Jo Anns, some at Michael's, and infrequently at Meijers. Bonnie


Oops. Forgot to mention Herrschners. Turn around time for mailorder is rather lengthy, at least in Ohio, so I always order by phone and credit card. Innovative yarns, and old standbys too. B.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I buy most of my yarn at thrift stores.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?
> ...


My Walmarts has a awful selection for buttons. Alot of little ones for girls and adult type of buttons but really not a selection for little boys. I only saw 2 little bags of buttons for little boy things. 1Was airplanes and the other had like little baseballs and footballs. That was it. I was dissapointed.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I usually buy Red Heart, or from Knit Pics, though I came into quite a bit from my husbands yarn who passed recently, so that will come into good use, some of it I have donated to the Senior Ctr. The yarn that I using now is Caron ( I don't think they're in business anymore) it's sayelle worsted.


Caron is still in business. My Walmart carries it. I like that yarn.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Walmart, JoAnns & Michaels went to Hobby Lobby for the first time wasnt that thrilled there! I have gotten lucky with Job Lot at times but cant depend it will be there always.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Doner, If you want a lovely charcoal grey I suggest you check 
the Brava yarn at www.knitpicks.com
Its color is cobblestone heather it comes in 3 weights: dk,worsted
and bulky. I have made both a sweater and a jacket with it.
It lovely,soft yarn and washes nicely and retains it shape.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

I go to my LYS for the good stuff, but mostly I buy my yarn at AC Moore, Michael's, etc. 

I don't have money like that to buy exclusively at my LYS. I love the store and the owner, but everytime I walk in, I spend no less than $100!! 

I wish I could but only her yarns... She's got EXCELLENT yarn!!

Dani


----------



## Barbara Bohlman (Feb 1, 2012)

I buy a lot of my yarn online and have been very happy with the service and the yarn. I live in a little tiny town in southeastern Washington, and my only other source of yarn is Walmart. To go anywhere out of town I have to go about 70 miles.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

My LYS, A Tangled Skein located in MD is my first choice; then the Pax River Alpaca Farm for my Alpaca yarns; then Joann's & Michaels for other yarns. I order a lot of knitting accessories on line; yarn online only when my LYS doesn't have it and I know what I need. Carlyta


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have not bought yarn in a yarn store in many years, I have had two women give me huge trunks full of yarns, and I got some at Goodwill just recently. I guess my expertise is not at yarns of great quality level. Does that make sense???? I did buy some wonderful cotton yarn 10 years ago from Acorn knit shop in Seattle and I still needing to finish the top of one piece of an Aran knit that now scares me. he he. I will get to it. A sweater like that would work here in South central Texas as our winters are so mild.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

I buy most online at Webs.com....I like the selection the way it is organized by fiber, weight or cost & they have great customer service & sale yarns!
Joan


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I didn't know Goodwill had yarn. Have been there but never seen any. Will have to check this out. I use Jo-Ann's, Yarnmarket, LYS, and there is a Senior Citizen place, actually a business that they run where people donate yarn, needles, crafts, fabric, vases, oh yes, all kinds of needles and patterns and you can get them so cheap.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

daralene said:


> I didn't know Goodwill had yarn. Have been there but never seen any. Will have to check this out. I use Jo-Ann's, Yarnmarket, LYS, and there is a Senior Citizen place, actually a business that they run where people donate yarn, needles, crafts, fabric, vases, oh yes, all kinds of needles and patterns and you can get them so cheap.


Just a note about Goodwill, sometimes they have carts full of yarn that has been donated. I have visited Goodwill many times and they did not have any but the other day they had one half of a grocery cart and I bought all of it as it was 50% off and it was only $17.00 and a few cents.


----------



## Angora Lady (Jan 31, 2012)

There is no formal website. I have a site on a handmade crafters site called ETSY. You type in ETSY and go to shops: Then type in Lavender Acres This will show you just a few items. I presently have in my studio multiple skeins of hand dyed and natural colored mohair. It is blended with Sheeps wool (BorderLeister) the blend is 60% Mohair and 40% BorderLeister. The skeins are 150 yards/4 0z. The yarn is soft and durable. Spinners, if interested I also have roving in natural color. The blend is the same. It spins wonderfully. You may contact me further if you have questions at :[email protected]
Thanks for your interest

PS I also shop Goodwill for clothes and baskets. No real yarn at our Racine, WI stores.


----------



## Juice (Jul 15, 2011)

Etsy and my LYS here in Colorado Springs.
Love Etsy, always something new


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

As I mostly knit for charity, so, wherever I have a coupon or wherever I can get a deal. For special projects for me or my family, I am fortunate to have a good LYS. I also like Elann.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I buy mostly online but also at Joann's and Hobby Lobby. The Michael's and Walmart locally don' t have a lot or will have only 2 or 3 skeins of a color....not usually enough to do what I'm looking for. I've never seen yarn at the Goodwill store here.....jj


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Presently I am working from stash,but as I say that I'm heading to LYS this afternoon to get yarn for a shawl I want for the summer. I get cold in most restaurants we attend, can't enjoy my meal if I'm chilly. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I buy on line sometimes other times i buy where ever i find what i'mlooking for.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

My favorite shop is Mustard Seed Dreams Yarn Boutique. The owners are helpful and friendly. I can even sit and knit a spell.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I knit for fun, easy projects. In California, not a lot of use for heavy clothes, no wool for me. I buy at Michael's or JoAnn's. Going to try WalMart since I heard about it, none too close.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

there is a great lys in Ringgold, ga. Sew Bee It. started out as a quilt shop and added yarn a few yrs ago/ got completely blown away during tornados last year, but rebuilt and opened in oct. i love in dalton and we have 1 lys here and since i'm only about 15min. away from ringgold, i also shop there. check it out next time you're there. go w. on old ala. hwy (main exit off I-75) and its less than 1/4 mi. on your left. small but nice, nice folks also. racso


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a favorite yarn store, Purl, in Apalachicola, Florida, which is about 70 miles from where I live. Whenever I go to Apalach, I visit Purl and spend too much money there. ;-) I also spend money at a LYS, but not as much as I spend at Purl.

I do buy yarn on line, from elann.com, Smiley's, iceyarns.com, and so forth. I'd prefer to spend my money in a yarn shop, but sometimes I'm just overcome by desire for some yarn that I've seen online.

Hazel


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I am fortunate to have many LYSs but find their prices prohibitive. I buy most of my yarn on line because prices are so much better on the many discount sites. I also patronize Michael's and Joann's when looking for washable acrylic mixes for children's garments. But my stash is so far beyond my life expectancy that lately I've been trying to do my "shopping" there. sometimes I succeed, sometimes not.

Ellie


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I am fortunate to have many LYSs but find their prices prohibitive. I buy most of my yarn on line because prices are so much better on the many discount sites. I also patronize Michael's and Joann's when looking for washable acrylic mixes for children's garments. But my stash is so far beyond my life expectancy that lately I've been trying to do my "shopping" there. sometimes I succeed, sometimes not.
> 
> Ellie


Oh boy, can I ever relate! My yarn is definitely beyond life expectancy. I'm actually using some of it at the moment. Yaaaaaay!

Hazel


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


I just ordered $100 worth of yarn from Smiley's this morning. At their prices I will be expecting a huge box next week. lol


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

doner said:


> What is the best online place to order yarn?


I nominate Elann. They have great prices on quality yarns, although the selection is limited. They market yarns under their own name as well and I have found these yarns to be of good quality. They do charge for shipping, but their customer service is excellent and you get your yarn very quickly.

Ellie


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I live close to a Jo Ann's and a Michael's so I usually go to either one of them..We don't have a Hobby Lobby but I am going to visit my grandson and his family in June..They live in Syracuse,NY..I know they have one close to their home so I am really looking forward to shopping there after hearing so much about it on KP..


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I buy at Joann's, Michael's, AC Moore. My treat is to investigate LYS when I can find them and then I will pick a pattern and ya.rn


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> aljellie said:
> 
> 
> > I am fortunate to have many LYSs but find their prices prohibitive. I buy most of my yarn on line because prices are so much better on the many discount sites. I also patronize Michael's and Joann's when looking for washable acrylic mixes for children's garments. But my stash is so far beyond my life expectancy that lately I've been trying to do my "shopping" there. sometimes I succeed, sometimes not.
> ...


Good for you Hazel! I succumbed to some gold pure silk yarn on Elann that I'm making into a sweater of my own design now. I'm quite nervous about the outcome because of the amount of money invested in the project. I've already frogged one almost finished sweater from a book pattern with this yarn because I wasn't pleased with the end result. The yarn is of such good quality that it looks like new in its second incarnation. So far I like what I'm seeing. It's top down, so I can try on and adjust as I go. I want it just right and I'll keep adjusting till I get there.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I try to buy yarn at my LYS, but if they don't have it I look online. Any time I go into Hobby Lobby I always end up buying more yarn.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


Mostly from Michael's. Once a while from Walmart. Since they've added supermarkets, their yarn selection is very limited.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I get most of my yarn from Patternworks and WEBS.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

A lot of mine comes from Walmart. I have gotten some from EBay. I rarely bought from my LYS before I moved from Ohio, it was a lovely shop but I could not afford the prices. She had lovely colored wools though. I have no idea where any yarn shops here where I live now in NC.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

I probably buy most of my yarn on line. I love Elan and Knit Picks. When I have the time I drive to WEBS, but I order from there on-line also. The prices at these three on-line shops cannot be beat. shipping is very quick.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Joann, Hobby Lobby and Michael's or online. Knit Picks and WEBS.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

I look at those yarn magazines that come in the mail...go thru and look at all the afghan kits...knit or crochet...then buy the kits. I've found some really nice yarn for pretty darn cheap.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

It is easier for me to buy online because I do not have a local yarn store. Hobby Lobby is down near the Polk Parkway entrance to go to Tampa , Joann's is out on the north side of town about 7-8 miles away and Walmart does not have much of a yarn selection at any of the Walmarts in Mulberry and Auburndale or the smaller Walmart down near the old shopping center that Hobby Lobby went into.


----------



## snowflake526 (Mar 15, 2011)

could you please tell me what LYS is?


----------



## blanfordn (Mar 26, 2012)

local yarn store


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I have always bought at the LYS, Michael's, or Hobby Lobby, but just today (thanks for giving me a chance to brag) I found a bag of pure wool, aran weight yarn, about 10 skeins of 50 grams each. There's also a large skein of red yarn, and a couple skeins of a different white yarn at Goodwill. Ready for the price? $2.02. 
Woo Hoo!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am either lucky or not. We have only a Wal Mart to get yarns from, or a craft store that charges 4 x as much as any place else. So I get mine from WM; have friends pick it up at the Hobby Lobby (120 miles away) or mail order,,,,,I like being able to feel it before I buy it,,,,,so thankfully my friend has a great sense of touch: or we all make a day trip for shopping for our craft needs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there a Tuesday Morning close to you? I heard about it here and my DH noticed one opened on Chandler Blvd.



Castaway said:


> I buy some yarn at Michael's using the weekly 40 percent off coupon in the Sunday paper. I buy lots of yarn at my favorite thrift stores. I have a favorite that always has a bin. I just got 5 new skeins of Lion's cotton ease for almost nothing. They usually charge $1.00 per skein but it was a 30 percent off sale. Brand new. I have also bought yarn from Lion's brand online and from Annie's Attic. Of course online charge shipping. I live in Phoenix and almost all of the lys's are way out in Tempe, Scottsdale, or Mesa. With the price of gas I figure I might as well pay shipping. Plus you know what is in stock. But there is no substitute for seeing and feeling the yarn. I am thinking about using the bus to save on gas. I am retired and on a limited budget. I would trust the online sites that have been in business for a long time. So far, no bad experiences.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you're thinking of trying online, try Yarn Paradise. Enormous choice, excellant service. Signup for Tuesday specials. Can be less than $1.00 each. Even paying shipping is worth it, I think. From Turkey, it's less than 3 days. Anyone else tried them?


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I buy mine from the U.K. The mills there still produce the best wool and you can be assured of the quality.

Shipping is not too bad, about $12. for a cone of 600 gms or 12, 50 gm balls. Always enough for a sweater and some left over for mitts.

I prefer the natural fibres but use the cheap acrylic for the Humane Society and Animal shelters.


----------



## tappling (Mar 28, 2012)

I basically get yarn from Joann's, Michael's, whenever there is a sale or a forty to fifty percent coupon. Ebay is good, craig's list and thrift stores, all places are the best!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i usually buy yarn at Jo Anns and our local Walmart. not a real good selection. but since most of what i knit is for charity, most the yarns for this is donated...


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I have not found any yarn at the Goodwill store I visit, but believe I am going to go the other way and look at that store.


----------



## knittingema3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I buy my wool at Stedman's in Campbellford, they have the best selection.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Lately I have been "blessed" (?) to have been the recipient of many trash bags full of gift yarn. I say blessed in quotes b/c adding all those yarns to my stash makes it really hard for me to justify buying yarn until I knit up a lot of it.

But when I do really need to buy yarn (honest!!!) I go to Michaels, Hobby Lobby & JoAnnes (with coupons) and I get cotton yarn and Caron's Simply Soft from Walmart. Bought some recently to make American Girl doll clothes for a church sale. 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. :-D


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> If you're thinking of trying online, try Yarn Paradise. Enormous choice, excellant service. Signup for Tuesday specials. Can be less than $1.00 each. Even paying shipping is worth it, I think. From Turkey, it's less than 3 days. Anyone else tried them?


I'd recommend that you check the website carefully to be sure you have the right one. There is a store called Yarn Paradise in Asheville, NC that has fantastic yarns and sells a lot of project kits but it is very pricey!


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I buy my yarn at our local privately owned yarn shop. Love to keep these little shops in business. We meet at the shop once a week for a knitting session. I've made good friends and would miss this group very much. Happy Knitting smoses


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

immunurse said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > If you're thinking of trying online, try Yarn Paradise. Enormous choice, excellant service. Signup for Tuesday specials. Can be less than $1.00 each. Even paying shipping is worth it, I think. From Turkey, it's less than 3 days. Anyone else tried them?
> ...


I am sooooo excited, if my Mom is doing okay, I am going to get to get away for 2 entire days and one night next Monday and Tuesday!!!! Guess where I am going? Ashville, NC!!!! I've copied this LYS name and will look them up for sure! A friend is treating me to a tour of the Biltmore Estate and Gardens.. I've heard so much about it I am thrilled beyond words.  Of course this all depends on how Mom is doing, so far she is okay.. am just hoping she will continue to get better, I know the Biltmore will be there for a long time to come.. not sure how long she will be with me.. decisions to be made for sure!


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

I get most of my yarn from Mary Maxim's catalog, Jo-Ann's and have a couple of times bought from the PatternWorks catalog. Our Wal-Mart has really cut down on the amount of yarn they carry so I don't even try there anymore. I like to take advantage of the sales that Jo-Ann's and Mary Maxim have. Happy knitting!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

WEBS, yarnmarket.com, KnitPicks.com, JimmyBeansWool.com, and WalMart for Bernat and Vanna's Choice. Love to look at all the palettes online.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I buy at ACMoore and on line from Knit Picks. Sometines I will go to the LYS.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I buy at ACMoore and on line from Knit Picks. Sometines I will go to the LYS.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Here in Southern California there are a lot of LYSes. I frequent one close by to work and another close to home, most of my purchases are made there. I have ordered online but not as often. Michaels and Joann's are about the same, occasional purchases (often with the coupon). I am drawn to yarns like Malabrigo and Manos del Uruguay which can only be found in an LYS or online.


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


I buy my yarn mostly from Walmart or Zellers ,,, but i'm thinking of trying to buy some online because these to stores don't have many different kind ,, and sometimes i can't find the yarn written in a pattern ,,, but i'm a bit worried about buying online ,....


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I mostly by on line, I only have a Wal Mart in town near by. Hobby Lobby & Jo Anns if I visit my sister. My niece by marriage is a designer for the arts department in the corporate office of Hobby Lobby in OKC. She keeps telling me to make a list and when I come up or my sister comes down she will have it for me. It is very hard for me to walk so this is so sweet of her.


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

About 50/50! Michael's, JoAnn's, & Beverly's using coupons & then online at Smiley's & JoAnn's. Occassionally, I'll indulge myself at a crafts fair or the LYS.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

pattycake61 said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?
> ...


I have found great yarn at the Goodwill. It's usually abandoned projects. Newbie knitters buy a large quantity of yarn and a difficult pattern and then give up and donate the whole thing to the Goodwill. I just unravel the part that they started on and use the yarn. It's always some complicated pattern thrown in the bag with the yarn. 
I feel bad for 'em but I get more nice yarn that way.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I seldom get to go anywhere so almost all my yarn comes from ordering online. All we have in town is a Walmart and they cut down on their yarn so much that there is nothing I want to buy.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

snowflake526 said:


> could you please tell me what LYS is?


LYS is Local yarn shop


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

We have a mail order store here in Australia called Bendigo Woolen Mills and that is where I buy most of my wool. Otherwise I might buy it at some of the cheap shops we have here for acrylic.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

funkyknitter said:


> pattycake61 said:
> 
> 
> > marylo12 said:
> ...


MY one and only success trip at Goodwill (I have visited there many times before) like I have said I found a cart half full but in this particular load there were no unfinished projects. However, I am sure there would be some and I agree sometimes it probably would be best to "unravel" it and use it for something else.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> immunurse said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


I sure hope you get to go. You are going to love your trip. I have family in the area so we toured the Estate and it is so worth the money. I would bring some knitting and knit in the lake house and pretend it belonged to me. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I really perfer to buy at my LYS. I have never boughten online or from Goodwill. I like to keep the shop in business because they have knit-ins and can answer any of my questions. I have never gotten help from the 18 yr old girl running the register at Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Wal-mart. Its worth the extra money to shop LYS and I have made alot of new friends too!! LYS all the way!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I buy from everywhere! I admit it, I am a yarnaholic. I am the same with fabric and my quilting. I see everthing in terms of potential projects. There isn't enough time for all the projects in my mind's eye.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

R-honda said:


> I really perfer to buy at my LYS. I have never boughten online or from Goodwill. I like to keep the shop in business because they have knit-ins and can answer any of my questions. I have never gotten help from the 18 yr old girl running the register at Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Wal-mart. Its worth the extra money to shop LYS and I have made alot of new friends too!! LYS all the way!!!


I like my LYS too, but I can't afford to buy there all the time. Remember the Goodwill does a wonderful job at finding jobs for people, and the people behind the registers at Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Wal-mart also need their jobs. I only buy the bags of yarn at the Goodwill that have really good yarn in them and I save myself hundreds of dollars by doing so. We are on a fixed income and this way I can enjoy my hobby guilt free.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

I would love to shop at Ystores, but all that yarn packed so tightly in such tight spaces and with people packed in too, that I get claustrophobic. Can't wait to get out of there, and often buy nothing. Wish it were more fun for me. Bonnie


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Sometimes you can find yarn at Estate sales. Often the person who lived in the home had skeins of yarn tucked away that they never got around to knitting. (That happens to all of us). They mostly want to sell as much as possible from the home and are open to offers if you buy Grandma's stash. Often they are happy to see some who will appreciate the yarn get ahold of it. Lots of the yarn on Ebay is from estate sales bought just to make a profit. The family is more willing to deal if you let them know that you are going to use the yarn yourself. They seem to have an emotional attachment to Grandma's treasured stash.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

R-honda said:


> I really perfer to buy at my LYS. I have never boughten online or from Goodwill. I like to keep the shop in business because they have knit-ins and can answer any of my questions. I have never gotten help from the 18 yr old girl running the register at Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Wal-mart. Its worth the extra money to shop LYS and I have made alot of new friends too!! LYS all the way!!!


You nailed this right on the head. I love your comment, "I have never gotten help from the 18 year old girl running the register at Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Wal-mart." Buy local yarn stores is good. Thanks for saying this.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I buy my yarn at Jo Anns or Michaels, but try to use what I have first. My DD gave me a lot of yarn because she's not knitting or crocheting so much. She's trying to get a new business started. I do check Goodwill and Salvation Army but they don't have much around here. Retired so have to watch the $$. 

Five and dime stores I don't think we have them around in Calif. anymore, but I may be wrong. When I was 16 I worked at Newberrys in the toy department. There was also Woolworth.


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm guessing that the problem at Herrschners and other places(?), is that the people answering the phone are not necessarily knitters or crocheters themselves. At Keepsake Quilting and Patternworks, the ordertakers quilt or knit just as their customers do. So they would know that you do not send to a knitter a partial order. Also at Nancy's Notions all the ordertakers are home sewers, so orders are always correct. Bonnie


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I utilize my local yarn stores: Michaels, Hobby Lobby, A.C. Moore & Walmart. I also purchase for catalog sales, such as Herrschners, Annie's Attic, Mary Maxim and Lion Brand.


----------



## R-honda (Apr 8, 2012)

I didn't mean to take anything away from the people who work at the retail stores for a living! There is plenty of stuff for them to sell besides yarn. What I am trying to say is that I work at a LYS and everyday people come in and want help on projects, when they bought the yarn from Wal-mart, but want help from an experienced knitter. I never turn anyone away and help them as much as possible. The shop where I work is always discounting yarn as much as possible and runs alot of sales to help people afford to enjoy their craft. I just hate to see someone who is trying to provide a service for others go out of business and then people feel bad that they couldn't make it! They run in to the shop and buy up all the "going out of business" yarn! Just sayin'...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

R-honda said:


> I didn't mean to take anything away from the people who work at the retail stores for a living! There is plenty of stuff for them to sell besides yarn. What I am trying to say is that I work at a LYS and everyday people come in and want help on projects, when they bought the yarn from Wal-mart, but want help from an experienced knitter. I never turn anyone away and help them as much as possible. The shop where I work is always discounting yarn as much as possible and runs alot of sales to help people afford to enjoy their craft. I just hate to see someone who is trying to provide a service for others go out of business and then people feel bad that they couldn't make it! They run in to the shop and buy up all the "going out of business" yarn! Just sayin'...


you don't need to apologize, Wal-Mart came into our little town and drove out all the small stores that sold thread, material, yarn etc. and then they made an announcement after they had all that trade for over 8 years that they would take that option out of the store. Our little area went ballistic. It is not easy for the people working at Wal-mart too as it is not easy working for that store. I did it for two years and I really had to find something else. I do know of many people still working there and feel good about their positions, it just not for me to work there.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> We have a mail order store here in Australia called Bendigo Woolen Mills and that is where I buy most of my wool. Otherwise I might buy it at some of the cheap shops we have here for acrylic.


Wangaratta mills also has an online wool shop, has some very well priced wool.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

birsss said:


> Hannelore said:
> 
> 
> > We have a mail order store here in Australia called Bendigo Woolen Mills and that is where I buy most of my wool. Otherwise I might buy it at some of the cheap shops we have here for acrylic.
> ...


Didn't know that Wangaratta mills were also online. Will have to look that one up. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I LOVE LYS's but I am also on a fixed income & I can't afford to frequent them as often as I would like. I go to all of the others as well; Michael's, JoAnn's, etc. & I also check out all of the thrift stores nearby. I'm also working on getting rid of some of my stash. I have found very knowledgeable people at our Michael's & JoAnn's (even the mgr at Michael's (who is a man), knew quite a bit about knitting. I have found wonderful deals at the thrift stores. I think you have to frequent the thrift stores often to get a deal as the yarn goes quickly.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Do you buy more of the yarn and accessories you use online, in stores; like Walmart or at a LYS?


I buy from Walmart, Micheals, one of two LYS's, thrift stores, inherited from mother, and a small amount from Freecycle. Some of the yarn I get for "free", I donate or make items to donate to charities that make blankets or scarves and mitts and such to hospitals and homeless shelters.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i buy from wherever i find what i like. i prefer my lys, but go to big box stores for sugar/cream and anything that i want to use less exp. yarn on. will be going to Stitches South in Atlanta next weekend, so have been stashing any extra pennies for there. will not be taking a credit card, so i won't be toooooo tempted. happy knitting. racso


----------



## Mbloom (Aug 9, 2012)

I love selection ad prices at Smiley's Yarn.com. They are a slow dellivery tho.


----------



## twopointysticks (Aug 6, 2012)

I buy a lot online, particularly from sites like Jimmy Beans where you can earn discounts towards future purchases! I do go to actual shops from time to time, of which I am fortunate to have 5 or 6 not far from where I live. Also, whenever I go on vacation, I always search for shops to visit. I do go to Michaels and Joanns if I need the Lily Sugar n Cream or something like that though. Heck, I go wherever the yarn is! :-D


----------



## Angora Lady (Jan 31, 2012)

yOU MAY LIKE TO TRY ORDERING FROM lAVENDER ACRES FARM.
WE RAISE ANGORA GOATS. THE YARN IS MOHAIR. I PROCESS MUCH OF IT AND SPIN. IF YOU ARE INTERESTED, I CAN SEND YOU PHOTOS/ PRICES.


----------

